# Rancher 420 Fuel Pump issues



## STK

I'm on the home stretch of my 420 project, only to run into an issue. I got ready to finally start the bike, only to have the fuel pump not get any power. I've checked all connections, buffed the powdercoat off all ground points, swapped in a new fuel pump, ecm, and CDI off a running 420, and still nothing when I turn the key on. The neutral light comes on, and the bike will turn over all day, however, the pump never turns on. I ran a jumper wire from the battery to the pump connector just to temporarily test if the pump was good, and it is. But when I plug the factory harness back into it, nothing. There is no voltage at the pump plug. 

I'm beyond stumped with this, and getting fed up fast.


----------



## hussejn

a damaged wire in the harness maybe?


----------



## STK

I've checked and can't find anything anywhere.


----------



## sloboy

You should hear a relay by the battery kick on, just had to replace a fuel pump also.


----------

